# Settings to Match HMC150 to Canon dslr



## JannaLPeterson (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm trying to determine the best settings to get my HMC150 to match my Canon t2i footage. Here is a screen shot from Premiere Pro to see what we're looking at. It is indoors under fluorescent light so the color temp is 3400k with +4 Magenta (to overcome the green spike from the lights). My additional camera settings are as follows:

1080/24p
1/48 shutter
F1.8 with 50mm prime
ISO 400
Picture Style Neutral with
sharpness 1
contrast -4
saturation -2
color tone 0

I'm underexposing by one stop to prevent the highlights from blowing out. The histogram shows the image exposing strongly to the right but not crushing the blacks.

What settings can I try in the HMC150 to match this look in the same environment? I will be zooming in with the HMC150 (which is one of the reasons I purchased the camera) so I assume I can expose at maybe F2.5 or so -- maybe lower. Did I make the right decisions trying to replace my Canon with the HMC150 under these circumstances? Any advice is greatly appreciated.ScreenHunter_01 Jun. 08 11.19.jpg


----------

